# Crear un timbre automatizado



## jhancarlos3 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hola, soy maestro en un liceo de la República Dominicana. quiero construir un timbre que indique el inicio y fin de los periodos de clase de forma automática (es que a la secretaria siempre se le pasa tocarlo) 

la función del timbre sería la sigueinte: sonar a la 13:30, a esa hora inicia la clase; luego sonar cuatro veces cada 45 min para indicar los cambios de asignaturas. para el cuarto periodo, el tiempo que dure sonando, debe ser mas largo para indicar el receso o recreo. y volver a sonar 20min para indicar que se debe entrar al aula. luego, sonar dos veces, en el mismo periodo de 45 min. en la segunda activación se indica que la clase ha terminado por ese día. el timbre debe quedar listo para el dia sigueinte a la 13:30 volver a sonar de forma automática. 

tengo el diagrama con un PLC logo, pero me no saldría tan económico como lo espero. soy un principiante en el area de los microcontroladores. he estado buscando informaciones sobre ellos para conocer su funcionamientos y programarlos. me gustaría saber si esto que quiero hacer es posible con un micro, y de serlo agradezco la ayuda que me puedan brindar. gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 14, 2010)

Lo mas economico seria utilizar un pic como reloj y programado con los tiempos de aviso. Utilizando google obtuve estos resultados.


----------



## Randy (Sep 14, 2010)

si, estoy de acuerdo, pero despues de pensarlo un rato, yo utilizaria un reloj comun y corriente con la alarma programada a las 13:30 y despues el PIC que haga el resto, el el libro de RA-MA viene un reloj en tiempo real con I2C

pero desgraciadamene no le entiendo... 
de lo contrario lo sugeriria, pero si creo que le debes dar una checada.

Saludos


----------



## Carlos Hernández Herrera (Sep 15, 2010)

No se de cuanto sería tu presupuesto pero existen unos equipos tipo relevador programable con tecnología CMOS en microcontroladores de cuarzo que son muy fáciles de programar, éstos son los Interruptor Programable Horario Semanal Mod. DHC15 y DHC15A, en México cuestan alrededor de 80 dolares.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 15, 2010)

Compra la pda mas barata que encuentres de segunda mano y le programas las alarmas con las melodías que gustes, de la salida de auriculares a la megafonía.
De paso podrás discriminar con facilidad los días festivos, vacaciones etc. Con un pic vas a emplear mil veces mas tiempo y bastante mas dinero.


----------



## Tratante (Sep 15, 2010)

Seguramente en tu escuela tienen alguna PC que usan en el area de administracion.
Lo mas sencillo es que elabores un programa en VB6 o .Net que te permita llevar todo es control de horarios, la cosa es por donde hacemos sonar el timbre. 

Si tienes esa posible PC con gusto te elaboro el programa (es muy simple) y que me indiques si tienes un puerto paralelo o puerto serial, para hacer que suene el timbre solo necesitas un bit de informacion. En el puerto paralelo sobran, el serial con la simple señal DTR es suficiente.

Dependiendo del puerto se hace algo para disparar el timbre.

La solucion seria muy economica.

Saludos !!!


----------



## jhancarlos3 (Sep 22, 2010)

Carlos Hernández Herrera dijo:


> No se de cuanto sería tu presupuesto pero existen unos equipos tipo relevador programable con tecnología CMOS en microcontroladores de cuarzo que son muy fáciles de programar, éstos son los Interruptor Programable Horario Semanal Mod. DHC15 y DHC15A, en México cuestan alrededor de 80 dolares.[OK, CONOCI ESE DIPOSITIVO, AQUI CUESTA CERCA DE 50 DLARES TE AGRADEZCO]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lubeck (Sep 23, 2010)

Te sugiero tres cosas..






o 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/curso-programacion-pic-bsic-pro-20658/

o

http://www.todorobot.com.ar/proyectos/paralelo/paralelo.htm


----------



## Tratante (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola jhancarlos

Perdon, que tipo de puerto tienes disponible? PARALELO? SERIAL?... que ademas puedas usar de forma exclusiva para tu reloj.

Y no hay problema, te repito el software es muy simple, cosa de trabajar unos minutos y listo.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/reloj-timbre-colegio-pic-277/

http://www.misionrg.com.ar/reloj_p.htm

Saludos !


----------



## Tratante (Sep 24, 2010)

Hola Jh...

Me adelante a elaborarte el programa con puerto serial, la proxima semana estare fuera de casa.

Como requisito debes tener instalado el framework 2.0 en tu equipo, si no lo tienes puedes descargarlo en esta pagina:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5&displayLang=es

Te envio el circuito que debes armar para que puedas manipular tu timbre.

Espero sea de tu utilidad.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## itico (Oct 27, 2010)

hola Tratante estamos en un proyecto asi y nosotros no sabemos por donde sacarlo y usamos el pin 7 creo rts estara bien, y como funciona la aplicacion, cual es el formato para ingresar la hora de timbrado? saludos atte


----------



## DOMITEC (Oct 27, 2010)

Tratándose que necesitan algo tan económico, recomiendo usar varios relojes chinos esos de mesa de noche... son muy económicos y si compran por paquete les darán a buen precio.... programar a gusto... la PC no es buena idea para un colegio, porque si nadie prende la PC?
Si el cole no cuenta con una disponible.... no se olviden que la PC debe estar encendida todo el rato etc, etc....
Pero los relojitos si se pueden poner en una cajita y adecuarlos al megáfono del cole.


----------



## itico (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola tratante si puedes por favor me podrias ayudar a configurar tu aplicacion del timbre, yo tengo de salida por un puerte serial por el pin 7 ( rts). o si puedes pasarme el codigo. Saludos atte


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 28, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo con DOMITEC la PC no es buena idea por las razones que el expuso anteriormente, pero si quieren algo facil con la PC unicamente hagan un programita que encienda algun pin del puerto serial o del paralelo y la duracion se la mandan como parametro luego utilizan el "Programador de Tareas de Windows" para Ejecutar el programa a la hora que quieran que suene el timbre ejemplo ejecutar suenatimbre.exe 5 digamos que suene 5 segundos y utilizen el circuito que puso tratante para accionar fisicamente el timbre


----------



## thenot (Oct 28, 2010)

Por lo general todo colegio tiene prendido un pc día y noche (como servidor), así que no le veo inconveniente en hacer un programa en el para ello. Pero si no quiere utilizar un pc y a cambio de ello quieren usar un microcontrolador y hacerlo mas "independiente" entonces esto les viene como anillo al dedo 

DS1307: Reloj en tiempo real con 18F2550

En el link anterior no esta la aplicación lista para usarla como un timbre automatizado, pero esta todo lo que se necesita para hacerlo (solo le faltan los conocimientos en programación de microcontroladores, pero eso debe ponerselo ud), ahora si no entiende como unir esto con hacer un timbre automatizado, entonces haga trabajar mas su cabeza por que no esta muy bien que digamos.

Saludos!


----------



## jhancarlos3 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hola todos. Cuando inicie este tema, lo hice con la intension de resolver el problema de la escuela donde trabajaba, para quitarle la responsabilidad a la secretaria de tocar el timbre, ya que casi siempre se le olvidaba, por el exceso de trabajo que tenia. M e fue bien y me llego la idea de presentarselo a otras escuelas, las cuales lo han recibido con gusto.

Me he encontrado con varias escuelas que como timbre usan musica, pero tambien le gustaria automatizarla. creo que este problema tiene como la mejor solucion el PDA, pero no se si yo puedo programar el tiempo que yo quiero que tarde la musica. si alguien conoce del tema, que me pueda confirmar esto y sugerirma la mas barata del mercado que me funciones, le agradezco....


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2013)

jhancarlos3 dijo:


> Hola todos. Cuando inicie este tema, lo hice con la intension de resolver el problema de la escuela donde trabajaba, para quitarle la responsabilidad a la secretaria de tocar el timbre, ya que casi siempre se le olvidaba, por el exceso de trabajo que tenia. M e fue bien y me llego la idea de presentarselo a otras escuelas, las cuales lo han recibido con gusto.
> 
> Me he encontrado con varias escuelas que como timbre usan musica, pero tambien le gustaria automatizarla. creo que este problema tiene como la mejor solucion el PDA, pero no se si yo puedo programar el tiempo que yo quiero que tarde la musica. si alguien conoce del tema, que me pueda confirmar esto y sugerirma la mas barata del mercado que me funciones, le agradezco....



¿ Y por que no publicas la solución que armaste para la escuela ?


----------



## jhancarlos3 (Oct 12, 2013)

Ok. Decidi usar un temporizador semanal (weeky timer) con el se pueden programar todos los toques necesarios y el tiempo requerido. Es algo bien simple, no lo clasifico como digno de publicar en un foro de esta categoria, pero si alguien le gustaria con gusto le muestro, aunque la esencia es comprar un equipo y programarlo....algo bien simple, pero si resuelve y es economico, si alguien esta interesado, quedo al servicio.


----------



## AGUS93 (Mar 13, 2014)

Necesito programar un timbre escolar con aproximadamente 25 alarmas y me llamo la atencion la propuesta de "TRATANTE" 
me urge porfavor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2014)

El último mensaje de Tratante data del  27/08/2011  . . .  no creo que conteste 


Bienvenido al Foro !

 .


----------



## zopilote (Mar 13, 2014)

A mi me pasaron la misma inquietud de automatizar el timbre, y como no existian temporizadores que temporizen segundos , me entro la inquietud de fabricarlo, pero antes me pude a buscar en la web si este artilugio ya estaria comercializado, y encontre algunas buenas  opciones.

ZYT05

ZYT22

KG300T es uno de los recientes y esta solo en web chinas. 
Luego biene los que estan un poco subidas de precio.

NOTEL

Y para la bocina querian algo con mas sabor, alguna com musica (vaya que si son especiales las misses). Pense en colocar un chip de sonido a una que ya tuviera amplificador incorporado. 
El chip esta por escoger.
Sound Music Chip Card

Y si no te es posible comprarlas a china, existe un 



 muy didactico.


----------

